# Musician and Conductor Guestbooks: Information and Index



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Musician and Conductor Guestbook Forum is a place for information, opinions, thoughts, and questions related to specific musicians, conductors and their recordings. This thread contains information about the Musicians Guestbook Forum as well as an index of all current guestbooks (musician threads). 

Information about the forum:

One Thread Per Musician– There should only be one thread for a given composer. Please check the index to see if the guestbook for the musician or conductor exists before starting a new one. If a second guestbook is created for a composer, the moderators will merge that thread with the original guestbook. 

Thread Title – Ideally the thread titles will simply be the musician or conductor's name. 

Thread Index – The following posts contain a full index of all musician or conductor guestbooks. The index is an alphabetical listing of musician or conductor along with the link to their guestbooks. The index will periodically be updated for new threads.


----------

